# Delete content in My CLippings, Delete Dictionaries - Possible?



## NoreenS (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd like to delete the dictionaries.  Is that possible?  I also can't figure out how to delete the content of My Clippings after I've read the books.  Can you help me?  Thanks.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think so.  Why would you want to - they aren't hurting anything.

You can edit "My Clippings" on your pc, if you want, then copy it back to your Kindle.  Just make sure to delete the .mbp file (if there is one) for it, if you do, or your Kindle will get confused.

"My Clippings" is an extra copy of stuff you highlighted, made a note of, bookmarked, etc., and is just a .txt file.  There is no in-place editing on the Kindle itself.  Even if you delete the note from the actual book, the copy in "My Clippings" will still be there.

You can delete it periodically, if you want, and a new, clean one will be created the next time you add a note, etc.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

You can delete the entire contents of "My Clippings" (which contains notes and highlights in ALL books) by navigating to it on the Home screen (so it's underlined) and then pressing the left-arrow button on the 5-way controller. You will then be given the option to delete it. When you create additional highlights, etc., in your books "My Clippings" will appear on your Home screen again.

_Edited to add:_ After deleting "My Clippings", you can go into a book that has notes and/or highlights and that information is still available by pressing the Menu button and then selecting "View Notes & Marks." You can delete any individual notes/highlights there if you wish.

I have read that it's not advisable to delete the dictionaries. I usually view my books by Collections, so I put both dictionaries in a Collection that I named "Dictionaries & Grammar." That way, I don't see them individually on the Home screen.


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes I definitely would not advise deleting the dictionaries. They come as standard with the Kindle and you can choose either one for giving dictionary definitions etc whilst reading - so if you remove both of these, you'll have no means of looking up words etc in a dictionary. Unless you purchase a Kindle dictionary that works with the device.

I've read a number of cases where people have tried deleting the dictionaries and then glitches that occur on the Kindle because of this - they're really supposed to be there. Just file into a collection if you want them off the home screen.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> "My Clippings" is an extra copy of stuff you highlighted, made a note of, bookmarked, etc., and is just a .txt file. There is no in-place editing on the Kindle itself. Even if you delete the note from the actual book, the copy in "My Clippings" will still be there.
> 
> You can delete it periodically, if you want, and a new, clean one will be created the next time you add a note, etc.


If you delete it, will the "new, clean one" contain only the CURRENT notes & highlights? In other words, the same file as before but minus the deleted stuff?

Or will it only contain whatever notes/highlights you create after the deletion?

Thanks!
Kristan


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you delete "My Clippings", the whole file will be gone.  The notes and highlights actually in your books will still be there.  "My Clippings" is just an extra copy you can cut and paste on your computer.


----------

